# Drive Way pavers question



## Holt (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok I have a question and could use some input. I'm getting ready to move into a new home(no pictures sorry) and there is a garage. behind the garage I want to make a paver drive way since there is a alley and i dont want to concrete this. I want something unique. Question is i have done walkway paver paths but when it comes to a drive way or parking pad do Is there a different paver to use. When looking at the home stores I can only find pavers for walk ways. I seen some beefy lookng ones but i just dont know. Thanks in advance for the advice


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Buy from a mason yard not a home store or lumber yard.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...

The Pavers are the Same,.. You just install a deeper stronger base under them..


----------



## Holt (Dec 6, 2008)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,...
> 
> The Pavers are the Same,.. You just install a deeper stronger base under them..


Thanks for the info. This helps.


----------



## Gus (Dec 24, 2007)

Actually I think the home store's pavers are thinner then from the mason supply. At least the ones in my area are, I wouldn't use the pavers from the home store on a driveway.


----------

